# Supply Chain Is Breaking Down



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Some random observations, from out here past the end of the blacktop. 

In our small corner of America, there are three nearby towns, with populations of 8,000, 2,000 and 1200. Each has only one grocery store, run by the same company, Southeastern Grocers. Besides the several convenience stores/gas stations, the major places to buy anything in our CLOSEST town are Dollar General and Ace Hardware. That's it.

Wife made her regular visit to the feed store today, to get hay and animal feed. We have been shopping here for 25 years. It turns out they no longer sell Purina brand feed. Purina says the "local market" is too small. Wife got the hay, chicken feed and dog food - left without the Purina Equine Senior she needs for her mare.

She went to the Ace Hardware, they only sell Nutrena brand feed. The store manager went online to see if anyone in the entire area carries Purina. In the course of conversation, he said his supply chain was "iffy". Last week's shipment from the Ace warehouse only had half of his order. There are many blank spots on his shelves. Normally, this close to Christmas, there would be product EVERYWHERE - on the shelves, endcaps, displays in the aisles.

Next, she went to the grocery needing just five things. They did not have any of the five she needed. Left empty handed. We started getting non-perishables on line and delivered to our gate several years ago, but there are still some things we have to buy at the store such as butter, milk, ice cream etc. Each time I'm in there I see huge holes on the shelves. Even though just a few months ago they made the shelves less tall and widened the aisles there are still major empty spaces. I feel like I'm in a store in Cuba.

I noticed yesterday that in the last week gas has gone up 20 cents. From $1.91 last week to $2.11 this week.
Diesel has gone up 30 cents. That is a MAJOR concern, since everything you buy and consume moves by truck. You can expect prices for EVERYTHING to be increasing.
Since Trump took office, over 1,000 trucking companies have shut their doors, 800 in 2019 alone. It is going to get REALLY bad.

We are in for hard times, my friends.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

stopped at costco and sam's club on tuesday.... Costco was stacked to the tits with TP and PT... sam's club had substantially less but still had some... didn't notice much else missing.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Stopped at couple places and looked at kitchen stoves and refrigerators. All stores at least half empty, no inventory. Sure they can order but no idea of when things will actually show up.

Local farm store. Chainsaw chains, nope nothing. Very few saws.
Hardware hooks and hinges sold out.
Paint for equipment shelves mostly empty unless you want black.
Anything gun related, gone.

Car dealerships. Lots mostly empty. Anything they do have is so over prices it's ridiculous. Rusty 10 year old trucks with 150k plus starting at $15k and up. New 70k, LMAO

Bike dealers. Filled with ATV's but no bikes. Waiting for spring orders to come in. "Better put some cash down if you want something, most are already sold." Salesman says. Nothing used.

Boat dealer lot is empty. Used to have inventory of hundreds of boats. At least 25 acres full. Asked about used and the guy laughed and walked away. 

Not sure what is going on but it kind of makes me nervous. Are people just spending cash on whatever they can find? At least you will have an item if the dollars collapses and is worthless. My guess is in a couple of months there won't be anything left. 

Also heard of businesses not hiring. Covid? Don't want to invest or stick their necks out if biden takes over. Higher taxes and more regulations along with virtually no inventory or supply in reserve. 

RPD is right but hard times might be an understatement.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

If you don't like today, you sure aren't gonna like tomorrow!


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Went to local gas station early this morning. Gas was 1.98 per gallon. Stopped at same station on the way home from work...2.19 per gallon.

Going up fast.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The big reset.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Our HEB was stocked well. No shortage of paper products.

Horse feed, etc is still good. 

I have noticed fuel prices rising. Combination of things not the least is Biden. 

I hope the democrat communist realize that rising prices, like fuel, is called an indirect tax. Na.. probably not.


----------



## Big Boy in MO (Jan 22, 2018)

Here in fly over country, gas is 1.89, paper products are thin but available, can goods the same, meat is available. I think most people see the hand writing on the wall and a buying to to stock up and while its available. I was looking to buy a used tractor this last summer and finally found one on craigs list at a fair price. While I was looking at it the guy says "you know anyone looking for a boat", I said depends on what it is and the price. He had a 20year old 17 foot aluminum bass boat, fully rigged, 40 horse Johnson, two fish finders, nice trolling motor, ready for the water. I look it over and ask how much, he says $2500.00 cash, I couldn't get to the bank fast enough. The only thing I did was replace one of the batteries. I am the happy owner of a new to me boat and tractor. 
Sometimes God Blesses us.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm looking at processing a 90 lb deer vs buying food for the freezer.

The maybe 30 lbs of meat I would get is not enough to get dirty. Plus Bambi deserves to live.

I process myself.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sounds like how Venezuela, Cuba and other nations went as they experienced socialism. I would say the deep state is the fault. After all look how they actively rebelled against Trump. In any other nation such actors would be imprisoned or shot.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Sounds like how Venezuela, Cuba and other nations went as they experienced socialism. I would say the deep state is the fault. After all look how they actively rebelled against Trump. In any other nation such actors would be imprisoned or shot.


Stick around. It's still early. The shooting just hasn't started yet.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Take away the things that people want and more importantly, the things they need.

Let that rattle around for a while to create real concern, frustration and anger.

Slowly bring back these things and what do you have?

You have a society that is grateful and views you as a savior.

I think, we are watching this at play right now.

This ideology has worked for the democrats with blacks for many years. 

Bring it up 20 notches and it can work with everyone. Blame covid.

Trump got in their way.

Many names for it. New World Order, the Great Reset, leveling the playing field, etc.....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I use the Commissary here in South Carolina, Charleston area.. Its been iffy at best the last 2 times I went.
Why the heck is Clauisson pickles not in stock..
Seriously though, this commissary supports allot of people, and I always goes early and its seems stock is low.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It appears the storm we all feared has arrived. Get ready now!


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

This is the opportunity for everyone to learn new skills and practice self reliance.

You are never free if you have to depend on purchasing things. That is what we are learning from this.

No food at the grocery store? Get a fishing license and learn how to fish. Learn to forage (cattail, purslane, persimmon, wild onion, etc). Learn to hunt. Grow your own garden. Have backyard chickens. Set up a rain barrel. Learn to can and preserve your own food. Learn to sew. Set up a barter system with your like-minded neighbors.

Maybe you can't do all of these things but only one or two. Maybe your neighbor can do the ones you can't.

We're smarter and stronger than the deep state and we won't bend to their wishes. They can kiss mine and Rosie's ass.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Stopped at the BJ's club on the way back from an appointment, no TP or PT in the club.

However I did snag a 50 pound bag of rice @ $20.00 that they had on the website for over a month without actually having it on site.

There was a whole pallet of it there, usually there would be three of them.

That replaces the 50# that I used in the last two months, brings my ready rice back up to 350 pounds. 

It was just a quick recon visit, only picked up three items, all I had on my list, plus the rice.

Will go back again next week to fill what will be two 20 pound propane tanks.

The place was packed with people, lot of food products going out the door, also X-mass stuff.

I will go in the morning, hopefully less crowded, don't need any TP or PT but will grab some if present.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> It appears the storm we all feared has arrived. Get ready now!


My friend, I almost always agree with you, but this time I must dissent (throwing out a word that gained new importance today :tango_face_grin.

We should ALREADY be ready.:vs_coffee:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My friend, I almost always agree with you, but this time I must dissent (throwing out a word that gained new importance today :tango_face_grin.
> 
> We should ALREADY be ready.:vs_coffee:


You are correct my friend. I believe "We" are ready. These are troubling times, troubling times indeed. How did we come to this?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> You are correct my friend. I believe "We" are ready. These are troubling times, troubling times indeed. How did we come to this?


Complacency. That is how we come to this. Complacency.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> You are correct my friend. I believe "We" are ready. These are troubling times, troubling times indeed. How did we come to this?


We trusted the people some of us took the time to vote for and others took the time to sit home and watch Dancing With The Stars....to lead us, to make the right decisions, to make sure we as a nation and a people were led down the right path.

We and them failed miserably.

Here we are.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I did all I could do.
I voted in person, I voted for Trump.
In fact, 72% of the voters in my county chose Trump, and he carried the state of Florida.

My conciense is clear.
I've lived through worse. I will survive this.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Robie said:


> We trusted the people some of us took the time to vote for and others took the time to sit home and watch Dancing With The Stars....to lead us, to make the right decisions, to make sure we as a nation and a people were led down the right path.
> 
> We and them failed miserably.
> 
> Here we are.


Joseph Stalin: "It's not the people who vote that count. It's the people who count the votes."


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I did all I could do.
> I voted in person, I voted for Trump.
> In fact, 72% of the voters in my county chose Trump, and he carried the state of Florida.
> 
> ...


I was pretty much talking...over the years. We've trusted them. Them let us down.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> You are correct my friend. I believe "We" are ready. These are troubling times, troubling times indeed. How did we come to this?


One small bite and one small step at a time.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Things have been almost normal in western NC, other than the run in bogg rolls.. I’m down in the thriving metropolis of Columbia this week, and I’m going to hit Sams club for the first time since the plague... with my mother who hasn’t been before.. so this is going to be awesome.
Generally though, I’ve seen a massive/retarded surge in the price of building materials, and lowes seems to be involved in some sort of major inventory overhaul in NC/SC at least, but it’s hard to tell what’s driving the chao- show..


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> I was pretty much talking...over the years. We've trusted them. Them let us down.


Trust being the key word. Complacency and the naive belief that things will somehow work out for the best. A tyrants best friend is complacency, that, and the fact that people are stupid and have short memories.

This Republic's demise was a slow, tedious, and deliberate death spanning decades at the hands of socialism. Some of us did our best, some did nothing, but most walked willingly, foolishly, and blindly into the waiting arms of the taskmaster.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The USA is full of fat dumb and happy people, well, for the most part. Speaking to people that came from South America, Africa, and PI, for example, they remember the fall of their governments. They want nothing to do with Socialism, or the idea of it. 
But, its here and has been since the end of WW2. They just took their sweet time and slowly infiltrated our society through business, education, and a few other paths.
Until Americans feel the pain of losing something, they tend to forget what a bee sting feels like.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I heard a few nights ago...96 people were elected into state governments across the U.S in 2020 who describe themselves as socialists.

Boy, do I miss McCarthy.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

jim-henscheli said:


> Things have been almost normal in western NC, other than the run in bogg rolls.. I'm down in the thriving metropolis of Columbia this week, and I'm going to hit Sams club for the first time since the plague... with my mother who hasn't been before.. so this is going to be awesome.
> Generally though, I've seen a massive/retarded surge in the price of building materials, and lowes seems to be involved in some sort of major inventory overhaul in NC/SC at least, but it's hard to tell what's driving the chao- show..


Inventory time. At the door/ window factory I worked at last year, December is slow time, since they were the inventory for Lowes, Menards etc.

Lowes will just order a bunch of product after inventory.


----------



## danben (Mar 23, 2020)

If you want one last shot at having some braking power for the next administration, donate directly to the Georgia run off campaigns and don't waste money on the RNC futile court fights.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Robie said:


> I heard a few nights ago...96 people were elected into state governments across the U.S in 2020 who describe themselves as socialists.
> 
> Boy, do I miss McCarthy.


"Tailgunner Joe" was 100% correct.


----------

